# Battlestar Galactica Finale *not* automatically recording



## digs0 (Oct 5, 2007)

I wanted to alert "Battlestar" fans to an issue that showed up on my S3 just in case it affects others. As of last night, anyway, the 2-hour finale of the show was not set to record on my box because the same show had appeared in my To Do/Now Playing list in the last 2 weeks. I imagine the the problem arises because the penultimate Battlestar episode has the same title, "Daybreak," as the finale.

I confess I'm not entirely sure how TiVo decides whether a show is a repeat (I'd have thought since it knows the episode numbers, that would factor in), but I assume that's the problem. Anyway, those who want to catch the finale may want to make sure the TiVo is set to record it.

Darren


----------



## GBL (Apr 20, 2000)

on mine it's properly recording episode 422, and not 421 (which is a repeat and airs at 7pm CDT). with both episodes named "Daybreak" it can be confusing.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

GBL said:


> on mine it's properly recording episode 422, and not 421 (which is a repeat and airs at 7pm CDT). with both episodes named "Daybreak" it can be confusing.


_Moi aussi_. OP, did you check for conflicts against the actual finale that would block it from being recorded?


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

My tivo also is scheduled to record the 2 hour series finale at 8:00pm while skipping the 60 min. segment at 7:00pm, with the same name, previously shown on 3/13/09.


----------



## Rainy Dave (Nov 11, 2001)

bengalfreak said:


> My tivo also is scheduled to record the 2 hour series finale at 8:00pm while skipping the 60 min. segment at 7:00pm, with the same name, previously shown on 3/13/09.


Same with mine.


----------



## bodosom (Apr 28, 2002)

Of the five instances of Daybreak in my HR10 guide I've got the right one scheduled. Since three of those are the two hour series end it seems likely one would be able to fit a recording in somewhere. SciFi is also doing a marathon starting with ep. 71 at 0800 Eastern.


----------



## tem (Oct 6, 2003)

somehow my DTV totally deleted the season pass .... I have NO idea why/how this happened. Now I either have to download the episode from the 13th or wait until Friday to watch all 3 hrs at once.


----------



## mrtim (Feb 10, 2004)

However the extra show this week, Battlestar Galactica the Last Frakkin' Special, is a special. So an SP won't pick it up.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

mrtim said:


> However the extra show this week, Battlestar Galactica the Last Frakkin' Special, is a special. So an SP won't pick it up.


Thanks for pointing that out. I would have missed it.


----------



## TeamW (Mar 9, 2009)

I noticed the same issue - it was missing from my To Do list also, and it doesn't look like there is a schedule conflict that pushed it out of the To Do list. So not everybody is getting it automatically - best to check and confirm it.


----------

